# Hope I can get some info about Overstaying in Greece



## xtos (Nov 17, 2008)

Hope I can get some info about Overstaying in Greece

I am Greek-Canadian (Born in Canada, but I have NOT yet Exercised my Greek Citizenship) since it involves a Military Obligation. I don’t mind doing my Military Obligation (I believe it is only 3 months since I was born in Canada), but I have some Medical Problems that may not allow me to Enter the Military and I would need to deal with all those steps, that we take a long time, Greece is a nightmare of Red Tape.

The plan is to move there permanently, but I would need to work somewhere, I have applied at a few places and I get responses (well, I did before the Big Time Problems Started) and I was always asked if I had my Military Release Papers…..Answer being NO…..they would just tell me to reapply when I did. So, I have or had employers interested in hiring me, but as you can see……this is the above problem.

Even with all the Economic Problems going on right now, I still want to go to Greece to try it out, but give it a REAL TRY, so I am prepared to work (if I can find any kind of job) at anything. Now, to do that I would need to settle in FIRST before going to the Army, so this will take a long time and my 6 months may expire.

I was thinking if I go and get a job that does NOT require Military Release Papers and I just lay low until I get my Papers will that be a problem? What can really happen to me? Can I still get IKA? Will I have to keep looking over my shoulder?

Thanks!!!


----------



## condorian (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello,

I dont know what kind of work you do but i assume in the professional area. The companies would have to hire you as a foreign worker so that you could get IKA etc. But even this is a pain in the ass. 

If you manage to find some unregistered type of work, e.g. waiter with no IKA, then you still will have to keep a look over your back. wont be able to leave the country after 6 months(tourist visa would expire) without getting into trouble.

If you apply for greek citizenship, you will be entered for callup etc and that might mean doing the full year unless you prove you are perm resident from overseas. 
I have friend who went through a similar process and i recall him going for exemption for callup for medical reasons, about three times so he was in limbo for about a year. But eventually he got exempt from the army. 

c



xtos said:


> Hope I can get some info about Overstaying in Greece
> 
> I am Greek-Canadian (Born in Canada, but I have NOT yet Exercised my Greek Citizenship) since it involves a Military Obligation. I don’t mind doing my Military Obligation (I believe it is only 3 months since I was born in Canada), but I have some Medical Problems that may not allow me to Enter the Military and I would need to deal with all those steps, that we take a long time, Greece is a nightmare of Red Tape.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as a forum we cannot advise on anything that is illegal, but good luck on your search


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

You can always apply for residency as a Canadian citizen but it's costly and it involves alot of paperwork. But once you get the residency, you could work in Greece and not mention that you could have your Greek citizenship as well until you are ready. I'm not sure if that is actually legal so you would have to ask the right authorities.

I would start by checking with the Greek Embassy in Canada. And you could also check with the citizens centre in Greece called KEP. Their website is www dot kep dot gov dot gr

Good luck!


----------

